# help please! TMI! need to poooo!



## xoxsarahxox

sorry this may be to much info but i dont no what to do. i keep feeling like a need to poo but when i sit on the toilet i can just tell that no poo is going to come out but i feel like i need to push and strain a little and i honestly believe if i do this i will give myself piles so i am now scared to go toilet :( i have got really bad stomach ache (like the sort you get when you haven't crapped for ages) and i keep passing wind :wacko: but there really is just no poop inside me to come out so why the hell am i constantly getting this feeling of needing to do a poo :( i just feel like if i dont go i am going to poo myself and if i do go toilet i have to realy strain to get anything out and all i am going to get is bloody piles :(


----------



## Newmummy_tobe

hey. i no your feeling hun, u get pains like you really need to go to the toilet!. its horrible....people have told me it could be braxton hicks...im 31 weeks how far are you? xx


----------



## rosiered

I had this.. No poo from sat till yesterday... But when it finally came put... I felt good ... Eat some baked beans


----------



## surprisepreg

Hey,

How far along are your and how long has this been going on? I have been told by a couple of friends that feeling like you need to poo if nothing is coming out cojuld be early labor...or you could be constipated. If this is a new thing for your (especially if your not around 36 weeks or up) you should probably get checked out.

If its constipation then I suggest prunes, apples, bran muffins...basically any high fiber foods. My mom always tells ppl to drink apple juice when they are constipated... 

I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## stardust599

Aww hun

Try not to strain. Can you take a book or magazine and go spend half an hour in private on the toilet relaxed? If nothing happens then try again in a couple of hours (always best about half hour after you've had a meal). Eat lots of fibre and if your still the same in a day or two go for a quick visit to the DR and he'll give you something.

You can also check with your midwife as I've been advised it's okay to take Senna or Glycerine Suppositories xxx


----------



## xoxsarahxox

hi i am 39 weeks tomorrow. im sorry about the TMI but i dont really have any other way to describe it, i went from being constipated and pooing about every 4 day through most of the pregnancy but then in the last 2 weeks i have started going once a day. the last 2-3 days though it has been more like diaria :( and now today i just keep feeling like i am literally about to poop myself but there really is nothing there to come out. i have tried to just sit on the toilet and relax but nothing happens. and i just no that there isnt even anythin in me to poo out anyway lol. i just hate the feeling that i am having :( ive got an appointment with the midwife tomorro sohopefully she might be able to help in some way but i am just so sick of how i have been feeling today its horrible :( x


----------



## stardust599

ask the midwife if you can take senna hun. it's fab. constipation can delay labour so try to get something for it xx


----------



## Fiore

Take a glass of cold water into the bathroom with you to drink, drink water like there's no tomorrow! At this point it's the quickest way to soften stools. I had the exact same thing so I know how horrid it is :hugs: I found that inserting a germaloid suposotory (sp?) helped as it numbed my bum so it wouldn't hurt. It will probably prevent piles too! 

I thought I was in labour it was that painful, I was about 32 weeks I think? I was so gassy at first but pooping soon caught up. Just remember to try to relax and use this opportunity to practice your methods for coping with labour! Good luck, I hope the pain is gone soon xx


----------

